# Some of My Nanos



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is a collection of some nanos I've done over the past year or so.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Very nice... Do any of the tanks have filtration or animals?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

What is the moss on the rocks in the second picture of your mini s?
I really like the scape you did in the mini s with the big rock. The super pico tank is sweet too!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!

ZZ,
The tanks all had shrimp at one point and sometimes small guppies. I also used a nano hob on them.

CL,
Did you mean the 3rd pic? The 2nd no moss.


----------



## fjc973 (Aug 22, 2007)

awesome.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> CL,
> Did you mean the 3rd pic? The 2nd no moss.


Is it algae on the rocks? (If so, I want some!)
It's bright green and looks really small.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

WTB bigger pictures! 

These look really nice. I love the one with the huge rock.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

CL said:


> Is it algae on the rocks? (If so, I want some!)
> It's bright green and looks really small.


Yeah, but it's the good type. LOL. Actually that tank had diy co2 which I didn't always keep on top of, so it was hard to keep as clean as other setups.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

Those are some awesome tanks.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

i like the big rock most. where did you get the cube tank? I want one.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. 

The little cube tank is from a very exotic importer: Pier One LOL 
It's actually a candlestick holder.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

lol ,nice ill have to check them out. there is one by my work two blocks down never bothered to look. did you get the stand there also.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, the stand and cube all came together. It was a while ago, but I'm sure they have others.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

While all of them are spectacular, I like the first two the most. From what I can make out of them in the itsy-bitsy photos you've given us -- insert winking, grrring emoticon here -- they seem to ride the line between masterfully controlled and naturally out-of-control perfectly and without crossing over into either side. That's pretty hard to do, in my opinion.

Nice photos, too.

But too small. 

The photos. Not the tanks.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

houseofcards said:


>


More pictures of this tank please? Looks very nice.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

+1 for bigger photos and/or individual journal threads. Those tanks are way too cool to just gloss over.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Cool tanks! roud:roud: One day I will have to try a Nano again.....


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for all those great comments. I'll definitely try to put up some more pics (bigger) and/or journal in the very near future. UG I appreciate your incite. I certainly won't disagree.


----------



## Smyth (Jan 3, 2010)

Love all those tanks,amazing work.


----------



## brandon429 (Mar 29, 2003)

*--*

wow that is surely impressive and they are so clean and have room. you know the pico was my favorite, the way you have it packed looks like a chip off a larger tank, probably the best planted pico I have ever seen really and I've been on these boards for nearly ten years. 
B


----------

